# Seat Number Plaques



## adambattey (May 5, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I am trying to source some little number plaques (you know the ones I mean?) to put on the seats in our auditorium to make selling tickets/navigation easier. Does anybody know of any companies that provide these from within the UK?

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 5, 2011)

I would think any trophy or sign shop ought to be able to help. Sorry, I don't know of any specific one in the UK.


----------



## coldnorth57 (May 5, 2011)

Preferred Seating - Accessories
Check this out looks good


----------



## DaveySimps (May 6, 2011)

It is probably just as easy to get them from your local trophy / award shop. That may be your most cost effective and convenient option.

~Dave


----------

